# Rotary Egg Beaters



## allie (Jul 21, 2006)

My mom has been looking for a rotary beater. Her old one broke. She's looked in all the local stores in her area of Georgia and I've looked at Walmart, Meijer, Kohl's, and other stores I've happened into around here and can't fine one at all. I found them for sale online but know that some of them just don't work very well. Without actually holding it in your hands, there's no way to tell if it will turn without parts hitting each other.

Do any of you have a brand recommendation?


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Shopko has had some within the past few years. That's where I got a set for my camp cooking box. That was a few years back though.


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

I have a small collection of egg beaters - mostly old classics. Never encountered one that didn't work properly unless the seller stipulated as such. However, Bed Bath and Beyond has a pretty nice, basic unit in the for about $10.00. Not sure of the brand - maybe an Ecko? I've seen and played with it, so I know it's OK. I'd have bought it but decided to use one of my classics instead.

Bed Bath & Beyond Product

Good luck


----------



## allie (Jul 21, 2006)

My mom said that she's bought some in the past when she could find them and they were really hard to crank and seemed like parts were rubbing together when she tried to turn them. 

Thanks for the recs!


----------



## mikelm (Dec 23, 2000)

I'm kind of astonished that you can't find a manual eggbeater. We have had ours as a gift when we were married (which is quite a while before Allie was born.) It's an Ekco, and it's performed flawlessly for several generations. 

Not that we use it all that often, but it's my preferred tool for whipped cream, despite having a large and mini-Cuisinart, a KitchenAid mixer, a Waring blender, a new 100-HP Vita-Mix juicer/blender, and a stick blender.

Oldies are sometimes goodies.

Mike :beer:


----------



## allie (Jul 21, 2006)

Mike, I see you understand why my mom is looking for a new one. She prefers to use it when beating egg whites, and other things. She really likes to use it if she has to beat one egg for a recipe or something small since it's just her and my dad now. 

I will search for the Ecko brand. Since posting this, I've continued looking into every store I visit that sells kitchen ware with no luck. She also continues looking. If I can find the Ecko, I will order it for her for Christmas along with some other goodies.


----------



## mikelm (Dec 23, 2000)

Allie, this is not looking good. I googled Ekco eggbeaters and the only ones I could find - in just a couple minutes - were...antiques.

1946 Best #676 egg beater by EKCO products in orig box - eBay (item 270289767223 end time Nov-18-08 06:53:20 PST)

This looks like the one we have, although the time frame is about ten years earlier than ours.

Maybe you would want to spring for an antique - I would doubt that there would be any serious wear problem, judjing from our experience.

Do a google and spend more time than I did.

Good luck

Mike


----------



## allie (Jul 21, 2006)

I've been looking, too, and like you, not having much success except for antiques. Of course, there are newer ones on the market but I have no idea of the quality. Sadly, things just aren't made like they used to be!


----------



## cahnae (Oct 9, 2013)

I found them on Amazon.com


----------



## mikelm (Dec 23, 2000)

Interesting, after all this time. Could you give us a link - just as a matter of curiosity, since my Ekco is still going fine.

Thanks

Mike


----------



## cahnae (Oct 9, 2013)

I found on Amazon.com


----------



## joeyloco (Dec 22, 2014)

I am just beginning my search for an all metal egg beater. How did your search go? I'd appreciate hearing about your experience.


----------

